# My T-shirt thread



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

so I have alot of t-shirt designs and such but I think I will just upload this thread with whichever new one's I make.

*Holding on to Severed Ties*

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/3/l_f4d11e29da8844aa9415e75b4cc0d6e1.png

t-shirt form:

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/22/l_67ce37584da243bbba118932628742e7.png

Made this last night when talking to Dune about previous abruptly ended close friendships, thought of this as a metaphor in my head and yeah...
Please give feedback.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Is that a lightbulb or just light being reflected in that droplet? Either way I like the shirt.
It doesn't seem like the abrupt ending of a friendship to me, but I suppose I could see the dynamic where it is.

I'd totally wear it.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

thank you..it can mean whatever you want really, what do you see it meaning :laughing:?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Well initially I just saw a puppet who has broken his bonds. - Something I would naturally see more aspiring.

Then on further inspection it's as tho now these bonds have been cut "What do I do now?"

Only reason it didn't really remind me of friendship is because if anyone ever tried to control me they wouldn't have a chance to put on the strings.

*shrug* either way, like the shirt.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

http://shaigar.com/Pictures/ENTP.png

that on a shirt, with on the back written "I want to stick my peepee in your cunt"


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> http://shaigar.com/Pictures/ENTP.png
> 
> that on a shirt, with on the back written "I want to stick my peepee in your cunt"


Minus the picture... I'd probably wear that too


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

To me it looks like freedom, and the ambivalence of it. "It's supposed to be nice to be free, but now I have to stand on my own legs without support."

Maybe you could experiment with where you will place the puppet and the cross on the actual shirt. So that all the details will be seen when a person is wearing it. If they are too far apart they might be hard to see especially if the person wearing it is skinny.

Nice shirt!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

That's awesome  
Do you have a screen printing kit? I've been thinking of getting one myself, it seems like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I'd wear the shirt if it had a good color scheme.*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

AddleHeart said:


> so I have alot of t-shirt designs and such but I think I will just upload this thread with whichever new one's I make.
> 
> *Holding on to Severed Ties*
> 
> ...



Brilliant. I like your symbolism. :happy:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

gOpheR said:


> Well initially I just saw a puppet who has broken his bonds. - Something I would naturally see more aspiring.
> 
> Then on further inspection it's as tho now these bonds have been cut "What do I do now?"
> 
> ...





Sleepy said:


> To me it looks like freedom, and the ambivalence of it. "It's supposed to be nice to be free, but now I have to stand on my own legs without support."
> 
> Maybe you could experiment with where you will place the puppet and the cross on the actual shirt. So that all the details will be seen when a person is wearing it. If they are too far apart they might be hard to see especially if the person wearing it is skinny.
> 
> Nice shirt!


I like your views better :happy:
I am surprised with the amount of feedback, thank you. I don't know i really like the color scheme personally, It has a very autumn sense feel to me. But for some reason the colors cameout almost redish when it is a very orange color 
Thank you all! I will have to make more soon.


----------



## Duke (Jan 20, 2009)

AddleHeart said:


> Made this last night when talking to _Duke_ about previous abruptly ended close friendships, thought of this as a metaphor in my head and yeah...
> Please give feedback.


Hey there, Addle. It's awesome to see so many insightful perspectives regarding the message your artistic endeavour wishes to convey. As I'd mentioned yesterday, I appreciate the atmosphere and mood the mellow vermilion background evokes - that imagery of sunset and, as you intended, autumn, comes to mind. Essentially, it accentuates that sense of ending and the stretch of sorrow that has begun and will linger for a long time.

I was pondering on this pictorial metaphor before turning in last night, and to me at least, I realised that the fact that the strings of this wooden puppet were severed very suddenly seems to conjure in myself that colossal loss of purpose. He is left questioning - "Where did my strength go?" and later "Was that source of energy and inspiration real?", because from what I see in the picture, the puppet seems to be in tremendous disbelief, apparently reeling from the dissonance between the happier past and the shattered present. He is left wondering, "Did it really happen?".

His fount of strength has departed, and he is left to contend with the memory (the cross) that the experience might just have been real. In essence, he is lost in the transition of states, and of matrices - from a world where he lived by the one who gave him life and purpose, to one in which he is completely on his own - the real world.

With respect to the issue of lost friendships, I'm not trying to say that our friends should be the reason and purpose for living. More so though, I'm meaning to explain that sometimes, someone special in our lives completes us with a human purpose that exceeds the material pursuits we are forced to embark on by convention. They make us realise that there is so much more to life and existence. When they leave, however, they take with them that purpose and leave in us a gaping void no one else can fill.

Meh, I'm drifting off again, haha. :happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome picture


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ha. You should open up a t-shirt business.:happy:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

I've considered it. But my INFP from Ohio doesn't want to come to australia to be my screenprinting mistress.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Duke said:


> Hey there, Addle. It's awesome to see so many insightful perspectives regarding the message your artistic endeavour wishes to convey. As I'd mentioned yesterday, I appreciate the atmosphere and mood the mellow vermilion background evokes - that imagery of sunset and, as you intended, autumn, comes to mind. Essentially, it accentuates that sense of ending and the stretch of sorrow that has begun and will linger for a long time.
> 
> I was pondering on this pictorial metaphor before turning it last night, and to me at least, I realised that the fact that the strings of this wooden puppet were severed very suddenly seems to conjure in myself that colossal loss of purpose. He is left questioning - "Where did my strength go?" and later "Was that source of energy and inspiration real?", because from what I see in the picture, the puppet seems to be in tremendous disbelief, apparently reeling from the dissonance between the happier past and the shattered present. He is left wondering, "Did it really happen?".
> 
> ...


Exactly!
:happy:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/28/l_bc3c0e22155d42f5a0253331b585ca71.png

*Different*

It is really simple but I am trying to use my ad. art knowledge to make something kinda tricky in a way. it is in the dead corner cuz the eye doesn't travel that way and how the faces travel it really doesn't lead your eye to the subject but yeah...
thanks for looking


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha that's awesome. Look at all the squares! xD
I like the color scheme a lot, too.
Do you have the link to all the other shirts you've done? I really liked 'em a lot.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

AddleHeart said:


> http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/28/l_bc3c0e22155d42f5a0253331b585ca71.png
> 
> *Different*
> 
> ...


Another great one Addle. I'd wear this one too.


----------

